# Abscess on Leopard Gecko



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

My Leopard Gecko Mikey got a bump on the base of his tail near the vent a short while after I moved, I thought that it was just his hemipenis as he is near 2 female Geckos and it is near that time of year to begin breeding. Within a week the abscess had grown, a few days afterwards I noticed that it had a purple on it like it got bruised. I took out the rock that was in his cage and put in towels thinking he had rubbed himself agitated. Well the day after it popped/exploded. The day after a white substance the size of a chickpea came out. 

I've given him salt baths and have applied Hydrogen Peroxide on the wound (which festered, he didn't act like it hurt him he just stood there). The wound looks much better now but my major problem is throughout all this he hasn't eaten. He's still drinking and has a cap of calcium dust in his cage but won't eat his worms, I refuse to put crickets in with him as they will attack him and hurt him in his state right now. 

Anything else I can do to help him out?


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

It's unclear from your post whether the gecko has been to a vet? If not, please find a reptile vet as a matter of urgency. 

If you are worried about crickets, why not try waxworms or locusts?

Please post all details of his care - housing and temps, gutloading and dusting regime, etc.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a suggestion:

Stop playing vet!
This animal clearly needs to see a qualified vet and from the sounds of things you dont seem to have even considered this option.
Sorry for being a nag, but there is clearly something happening in his body right now, and I for one dont have a clue what that might be.
But a vet would.
Take him to one.
Please.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I did take him to a vet, all he did was give an antibiotic which has not done a thing of good to the wound. Me giving him salt baths, neosporin and a little dose of Hydrogen Peroxide has made the wound look ten times better than what it was when I gave the antibiotic.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

As has been said: There're times when vets aren't necessary and you should do it yourself. When your animal starts exploding it's time for someone more qualified to have a look!


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

LizardMama said:


> I did take him to a vet, all he did was give an antibiotic which has not done a thing of good to the wound. Me giving him salt baths, neosporin and a little dose of Hydrogen Peroxide has made the wound look ten times better than what it was when I gave the antibiotic.


Sorry, didn't see this.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Id be wary of the HPeroxide, just incase its too intense /abrasive for their delicate skin.
Keept going with the anibiotic. They only work when the FULL does is allowed to build up in the body, thus overpowering the infection. Giving up before hte course is finished is like undoing all te good work. Persevere and u will see results xx


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

How long were you giving the antibiotics for before you stopped?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you need to finish the course of antibiotics prescribed by your vet.

i`d continue with the salt baths too, and i`d swop the hp for iodine/betadine


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Ayra said:


> As has been said: There're times when vets aren't necessary and you should do it yourself. *When your animal starts exploding it's time for someone more qualified to have a look*!


Possibly the WORST bit of advice ive read on this forum in a long long time and thats saying somthing!!!!
Reptiles can be very good at hiding illness, a lot of syptoms can be more then one problem and things like ri or skin conditions could be secondry to a bigger problem!!!
You have both a moral and legal obligation to see a vet in these cases and its time more reptile keepers actualy started to think of there charges as more then simple possessions to be traded on or forgot about when the next big thing comes along!!


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

The wound started to get better after the infected chickpea mass fell out but started getting worse 1.5 weeks ago. I've used all of my Hydrogen Peroxide on him, Neosporin, the antibiotic and it's still grown worse. The mass has now started messing with his back leg. I am calling the vet now, there's two options I'm considering at this time: 

1. Tail amputation and aggressive antibiotic/medical treatments
or
2. Put him down

I'm hoping for the former as Mickey can regrow his tail but if the infection is just horribly bad and cannot be treated I'll have no choice but to put him down .


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know what else to say really.
It sounds like the damage has already been done, and it's unlikely you'll find anyone on here who is in any doubt as to why.
Sorry, but you should have taken him to the vet straight away. You should have followed the vets advise. You should have given him ALL of the medicine prescribed.

I hope he makes it.
If he does, I also hope you learn from this in the future.
x


----------



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. 

I had a leo who had abcesses in his head. Course of antibiotics did reduce the discomfort and got him eating again, then the vet was able to remove them. He lost 90% of his sight but was still an independent little guy. 

Antibiotics can be difficult when dealing with such small doses and the same as with humans they take time to build up in the little guys system, but never ever stop mid course and assume that they didn't work. 

I'm not as harah as some people on here when when I see comments saying that you've been trying something _'for weeks' _it does raise an eyebrow. 

Most good vets charge you once for a consultation and then follow up appointments are cheap or even free, you should always stick to the vets advice even if it means taking him in for check ups quite a few times. I had a leo who had to have 4 appointments for a broken/infected leg once, the total cost to me was only about £35.00 for all 4 trips + treatments!


----------

